# OXFORD OCTOBER 19th



## tempra

Due to massive demand, a meetup is planned for October 19th in Oxford - the city of dreaming spires.

Lots of attempts to create an Oxford meet have been met with nonchalance and no bugger turning up, so here is your chance to rectify things.

Mr Lostprophet is booking his ticket via thetrainline.com and is hoping he won't have to change at Didcot as the last time he set foot in the magical south oxfordshire kingdom, he was locked in quarantine for 3 months being regularly hosed down with ice cold water from Farmoor reservoir.

For those travelling from distant parts, the trains are crap on a Sunday so either drive down or book a travelodge deal well in advance and share a bed with a stranger or something.

It will be a fun packed day, we can go to a couple of musesums that are free to get in - the natural history museum so you can take pics of dinosaurs and stuff, the ashmolean so you can take pics of mummies and things, and eve the museum of modern art where you can't take photos but you can wonder how people make money out of the stuff they stick on the walls or ceilings or floors.

If the weather is nice, University parks is a nice walk with a visit to mesopotamia which leads you along the road to a church who's graveyard is also a wildlife sanctuary and they actively leave the grass to grow in most of it - so some chilleresque shots to be had there.

It's not a big city, but there are lots of photo opportunities - and pubs.

So come and visit and make a dull October day into a thrill packed adventure that is not to be missed! :mrgreen:

(did I sell it Andy?)


----------



## lostprophet

I'm there!


----------



## nynfortoo

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ferny

I'll give it a go if I can. Depends on funds after the RBRR.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Sounds promising as my last round of the ANWCC championship is the weekend before!

Yes the trains are crap as I have found trying to get to a meetup before. If the car isn't damaged will there be somewhere I can park it if I drive down Tony?


----------



## Alex_B

not sure as I do not know my employer in October too well 


But then again, I still owe you some beer and you owe me some pizza


----------



## Becky

almost convinced...


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> Sounds promising as my last round of the ANWCC championship is the weekend before!
> 
> Yes the trains are crap as I have found trying to get to a meetup before. If the car isn't damaged will there be somewhere I can park it if I drive down Tony?




You can stick it outside of my house if you like - or in one of the park and rides. Then get a bus into town - parking is free on a Sunday in certain areas of the city centre, but you need to get a ticket from the machine and you are limited to 2 hours.

Best leave it up here, it's only a short bus ride in. :thumbup:


----------



## tempra

Becky said:


> almost convinced...




What else will it take?


----------



## tempra

Alex_B said:


> not sure as I do not know my employer in October too well



Give them a ring and say hi - explain who you are etc. you could invite them round for a fondue party or summink



Alex_B said:


> But then again, I still owe you some beer and you owe me some pizza



I knew there was a bond that held us together - I'll have a slurp of yours, and you have chew of mine!


----------



## tempra

nynfortoo said:


> Sounds good to me.




Beauty! - mr spanner might be able to give you a lift - he lives up that way, of course it'll probably be off road all the way, so best get a OS map and a good GPS system - oh, and a crash helmet! 



			
				Ferny said:
			
		

> I'll give it a go if I can. Depends on funds after the RBRR. .



Start saving - sell a triumph!


----------



## Lil Loui

Of course I'll be there, it's only a short walk for me!!

BTW, there's shrunken heads in the Pitt Rivers Museum, adjoining the Natural History Museum. & plenty of old pubs & one that's hidden & a few interesting winding back streets & the Radcliffe Camera (only round library in EU?? & also where Haley's Comet was first observed & named).

I'm also working for the Uni, so will see if my College will let us have a wonder around.... no promises though!!

###############################################
If you dream of it, work for it. If, having worked for it, you get it then enjoy it. 
When you have taken the time to enjoy it, begin to dream again! 
 Carrie & David Grant
###############################################
Check out my sites:
www.myspace.com/louiseandersonclemence
www.myspace.com/afropeanchoir
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Louise-Anderson-Clemence/15284002967
 Add me as a friend/fan & support me!! :-D


----------



## Becky

tempra said:


> What else will it take?



Well......


----------



## tempra

Becky said:


> Well......




hmm?


----------



## tempra

Lil Loui said:


> Of course I'll be there, it's only a short walk for me!!
> 
> I'm also working for the Uni, so will see if my College will let us have a wonder around.... no promises though!!



You can't say all that and then not promise!! :mrgreen:


----------



## nynfortoo

tempra said:


> Beauty! - mr spanner might be able to give you a lift - he lives up that way, of course it'll probably be off road all the way, so best get a OS map and a good GPS system - oh, and a crash helmet!



Heh!

Well, that's certainly an option; though if the weather's nice, I'll more than likely be riding down myself.

I haven't been to Oxford before, so I'm definitely going to try my best to make it.


----------



## Becky

tempra said:


> hmm?



Not even a whisper of guiness or handcuffs. Frankly, I'm disappointed so far


----------



## tempra

Becky said:


> Not even a whisper of guiness or handcuffs. Frankly, I'm disappointed so far



Got to save something for the evening after everyone else has left! :mrgreen:


----------



## Becky

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ferny

tempra said:


> Got to save something for the evening after everyone else has left! :mrgreen:



Pillows? :shock:


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> Pillows? :shock:




Take a deep breath young fella!


----------



## ferny

Would I take it any other way than deep?


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> Would I take it any other way than deep?



Just quoting you for posterity :mrgreen:


----------



## Ockie

I'm going to see if I can make that, all depends if I can find a cheap flight & place to stay  
So put me down as "maybe"..

*Edit*
found some cheap flights... can you ppl help me with finding a place to stay for 17-19 (both included) ?
youth hostel or something like that should be fine.


----------



## LaFoto

Tony, you do sell it really well.
Your description of the ease of arrival as well as the endless photo ops which all sound highly interesting makes this Oxford meet-up a VERY tempting one for me.

However... (did you see that coming?) ...

...I'm only returning from a week in Turkey ("Tracing the Steps of the Apostle Paul") on that very day . My cards will be full and I will be tired - and I will arrive a little too far west to just hop over and have a beer with you lot (though the thought keeps being tempting!). So sorry.


----------



## tempra

Ockie said:


> I'm going to see if I can make that, all depends if I can find a cheap flight & place to stay
> So put me down as "maybe"..
> 
> *Edit*
> found some cheap flights... can you ppl help me with finding a place to stay for 17-19 (both included) ?
> youth hostel or something like that should be fine.



hi Ockie, YH is next to the train station, it's a pretty new building and right in town.

Be great if you could make it!

http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/heart-of-england/hostels/oxford/index.aspx


----------



## tempra

LaFoto said:


> Tony, you do sell it really well.
> Your description of the ease of arrival as well as the endless photo ops which all sound highly interesting makes this Oxford meet-up a VERY tempting one for me.
> 
> However... (did you see that coming?) ...
> 
> ...I'm only returning from a week in Turkey ("Tracing the Steps of the Apostle Paul") on that very day . My cards will be full and I will be tired - and I will arrive a little too far west to just hop over and have a beer with you lot (though the thought keeps being tempting!). So sorry.



Didn't Paul come to Oxford? just catch the 'wrong' flight, and we'll download your cards and put them on disc for you


----------



## Ockie

tempra said:


> hi Ockie, YH is next to the train station, it's a pretty new building and right in town.
> 
> Be great if you could make it!
> 
> http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/heart-of-england/hostels/oxford/index.aspx


sure looks good, I'm still talking to two friends in London, if they lend me a couch for saturday night I might try to stay in london and, if ferny doesn't mind, go with him to oxford for the sunday, as I'd like to see London for a bit too if I'm going 2 days...

I need to double check a couple of things still before I book any flights though, but so far it all looks good


----------



## Rogan

i should be able to come if someone up north west area is driving down maybe?
i cant drive <.<


----------



## tempra

Rogan said:


> i should be able to come if someone up north west area is driving down maybe?
> i cant drive <.<



You're from Manchester - steal a car! 

Plasticspanner might be able to help - or nynfortoo if you don't mind horses, alternatively, get a train the night before and get in the Youth Hostel


----------



## nynfortoo

tempra said:


> or nynfortoo if you don't mind horses, alternatively, get a train the night before and get in the Youth Hostel



Heh, I would if I could, but I'm in a bit of bother myself with transport now. I shattered two bones in my arm and my elbow last week, so riding down is out of the question now


----------



## Rogan

tempra said:


> You're from Manchester - steal a car!
> 
> Plasticspanner might be able to help - or nynfortoo if you don't mind horses, alternatively, get a train the night before and get in the Youth Hostel



ahahhahaha
ill check out train times and see if the last train is do-able


----------



## LaFoto

nynfortoo said:


> ...I shattered two bones in my arm and my elbow last week...


 
Ouch-ouch-ouch! 
That doesn't sound good AT ALL! What happened?


----------



## nynfortoo

LaFoto said:


> Ouch-ouch-ouch!
> That doesn't sound good AT ALL! What happened?



Managed to meet a tractor horizontally spanning the entire road after a blind bend on the way home from work. Looked for an exit, hit the breaks, but fishtailed in the wet and hit the trailer head on (on my bike).

I got off very lucky. Thanks for your concern :hugs:


----------



## ferny

Ockie said:


> sure looks good, I'm still talking to two friends in London, if they lend me a couch for saturday night I might try to stay in london and, if ferny doesn't mind, go with him to oxford for the sunday, as I'd like to see London for a bit too if I'm going 2 days...
> 
> I need to double check a couple of things still before I book any flights though, but so far it all looks good



Only just seen this. Here's my reply to Andy on chat.



> Harold_the_Duck	Andy - Oxford
> 
> Harold_the_Duck	I don't know if I'm going ebcause the RBRR, I might have no money after or the car might be dead
> 
> Harold_the_Duck	although I have two one might break before and the other might break on the event
> 
> Harold_the_Duck	but if I'm going and Ockie is on the way (he'll be flying to Luton?) then I'll give him a lift
> 
> Harold_the_Duck	but I won't know until....
> 
> Harold_the_Duck	6th October
> 
> Harold_the_Duck	oh, and I'd also need somewhere to park!



As it is, I plan on going and the offer of a lift (dependant on where I'd be picking you up from and if I'm driving and I can't decide that until I know where I'm driving to - it might be cheaper/easier to use public transport) is there but I can't make any plans until after the RBRR.

Where is the planned meeting point? What's parking like? Would it be better and possible for me to park safely near Tony's house (if the family is ok with that) and get a bus/train to the meeting point?


----------



## tempra

Jeez nynfortoo - thats bad, hope you heal soon!

Ferny, best off parking at mine and getting the bus into town. If you do have car trouble, National Express run from Luton airport to Oxford, take a couple of hours.

http://www.buckscc.gov.uk/travelinfo/Database_PDFs/737Stansted_Oxford.pdf

Of course the London buses run 24/7 for those coming up from the smoke.


----------



## nynfortoo

tempra said:


> Jeez nynfortoo - thats bad, hope you heal soon!



Thanks.

Looking at trains, they're not actually too bad from up here. I'll be able to make it, for sure.


----------



## ferny

tempra said:


> Jeez nynfortoo - thats bad, hope you heal soon!
> 
> Ferny, best off parking at mine and getting the bus into town. If you do have car trouble, National Express run from Luton airport to Oxford, take a couple of hours.



Any chance you can PM me your address? I'll do a route plan to see if it's worth driving. No chance if I have to drive through the middle of Oxford.


nynfortoo - ouch! But, is the bike ok?


----------



## nynfortoo

ferny said:


> nynfortoo - ouch! But, is the bike ok?



Pretty much, yeah. The clocks are cracked but repairable, the headlight is smashed, as is the mudguard. Because of the ground clearance of the trailer, I took the brunt of the impact myself.


----------



## ferny

Silly boy! 


Right, got Tone's postcode and the route looks easy and should only take an hour and cost £10 each way (without any detours). So I'll be driving if I go. I won't be touching London as it'll double the journey.


----------



## Lil Loui

tempra said:


> YH is next to the train station, it's a pretty new building and right in town.
> 
> Be great if you could make it!
> 
> http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/heart-of-england/hostels/oxford/index.aspx


I've just had a look and the YHA IS the cheapest option (and the cleanest).
Pretty close to town - 15min walk, but there are convenience stores & a kebab van quite close to it.


----------



## Ockie

Lil Loui said:


> I've just had a look and the YHA IS the cheapest option (and the cleanest).
> Pretty close to town - 15min walk, but there are convenience stores & a kebab van quite close to it.



ok, great, thanks for confirming that!
I'm waiting for a reply from 2 mates that live in London, as I'd prefer to do London on Saturday, and either go to Oxford at the end of the afternoon or Sunday morning...

Anyhow, still a lot of time left, I'll confirm as soon as I have the flight ticket 


***Edit***
I can more less confirm that I'll be there as I just talked with one of the 2 I know who live in London and I'll be staying one night there, now I just need to decide if I'm going on friday evening to London or saturday morning... will check tickets again tomorrow and perhaps even buy them already... the sooner the cheaper? (75&#8364; it will cost me - Málaga to Gatwick  and return flight, taxes included!)


----------



## lostprophet

so are we all crashing at Lil Loui's sunday night after the BBQ?


----------



## tempra

Ockie said:


> ***Edit***
> I can more less confirm that I'll be there as I just talked with one of the 2 I know who live in London and I'll be staying one night there, now I just need to decide if I'm going on friday evening to London or saturday morning... will check tickets again tomorrow and perhaps even buy them already... the sooner the cheaper? (75 it will cost me - Málaga to Gatwick  and return flight, taxes included!)



Flippin eck, if thats the price, sod Oxford - I'm off to Malaga for the weekend! :mrgreen:

Thinking of your onward travel from London, buses to Oxford are frequent from Victoria and Marble Arch and trains are via Paddington. If you are going back to Gatwick from Oxford, there is a bus every hour at peak times (I think)

Oxford Tube - London Buses

Oxford Bus Co. - London & Airport Buses


----------



## tempra

lostprophet said:


> so are we all crashing at Lil Loui's sunday night after the BBQ?



A plan is born! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ockie

tempra said:


> Flippin eck, if thats the price, sod Oxford - I'm off to Malaga for the weekend! :mrgreen:



Well, yesterday when I was looking for cheap tickets I found that one... only thing that bothers me is that its through a 3rd party website and they don't say what company your flying with, only info is "low-cost airline", understandable since else I'd just go to the site of the airline and order the same flight there without the commission of the 3rd party website...

anyway, all airlines have to pass the same security standards right?


----------



## lostprophet

I maybe wrong but i'm sure its the airports that do the security and not the airlines.


----------



## gela

Alex_B said:


> not sure as I do not know my employer in October too well
> 
> 
> But then again, I still owe you some beer and you owe me some pizza




Hi Alex - how is it in Sweden? Would be nice to meet you in October in UK - but even nicer to see you in Kiel in September :blushing: .


----------



## ferny

Take a look at the airport you want to fly to and look at who uses it (easyjet, ryanair, etc) and then go to their websites and look for flights. 

Order quickly as you'll find the price goes up suddenly.


----------



## gela

Micheldever is not really metropolis - and so is the public transport system. There might be a bus on Wednesday and Friday. But just to Winchester. Oneway as far as I know. Only chance to come to Oxford is my mountainbike. Hmmm. Or I could steal a horse. But this could stress the relationship to the neighborhood a little bit.

I will try to find out, if there is a train from Micheldever station.


----------



## tempra

gela said:


> Micheldever is not really metropolis - and so is the public transport system. There might be a bus on Wednesday and Friday. But just to Winchester. Oneway as far as I know. Only chance to come to Oxford is my mountainbike. Hmmm. Or I could steal a horse. But this could stress the relationship to the neighborhood a little bit.
> 
> I will try to find out, if there is a train from Micheldever station.




theres the 09:32 from Micheldelver gets to Oxford at 11am - change at Basingstoke and Didcot, £19.60 return - and an 18:55 from Oxford back.


----------



## gela

tempra said:


> theres the 09:32 from Micheldelver gets to Oxford at 11am - change at Basingstoke and Didcot, £19.60 return - and an 18:55 from Oxford back.




how did you find out so fast? At the moment I am trying to find the right internet page with a time table for Micheldever station. Sounds silly but until know I never used the public transport system in Uk and so I feel a little bit lost.


----------



## tempra

gela said:


> how did you find out so fast? At the moment I am trying to find the right internet page with a time table for Micheldever station. Sounds silly but until know I never used the public transport system in Uk and so I feel a little bit lost.



heh, use www.thetrainline.com and put your details in :thumbup:


----------



## Ockie

The mate where I might be staying at in London is maybe coming to the meetup too, will tell him to register here (if he isn't already - think not).
He's studying photography @ London 
So that might be one person more!


----------



## ferny

This is another handy site.

http://www.traveline.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## gela

ferny said:


> This is another handy site.
> 
> http://www.traveline.org.uk/index.htm




Thanks a lot. Very helpful!


----------



## Ockie

I'm off to university again tomorrow, moving in a new flat so I won't have internet the first 10 days or so, the prices of the tickets are going up and down, still reasonable, so I'm waiting for the confirmation of that mate of mine to see if I can stay at his place in London.

You'll hear from me again around the 9th of September


----------



## Lil Loui

Originally Posted by *lostprophet* 

 
_so are we all crashing at Lil Loui's sunday night after the BBQ? _



tempra said:


> A plan is born! :mrgreen:



Good luck!! Considering I have a room the size of a shoebox...& no garden...
So where's the BBQ then? - there are lots of nice parks or tempra's?


----------



## lostprophet

Lil Loui said:


> So where's the BBQ then? - there are lots of nice parks or tempra's?



Tony has a park??!!??


----------



## tempra

lostprophet said:


> Tony has a park??!!??



Next door but one


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Lil Loui said:


> Good luck!! Considering I have a room the size of a shoebox...& no garden...
> So where's the BBQ then? - there are lots of nice parks or tempra's?



BBQ? 

I'll bring the steak. Preferably the big one with legs that wrecked my van a few weeks ago! :angry1:


----------



## Ockie

hey, at the moment I'm a bit less sure about being able to go...
changing study direction (more less, still going to study Computer Science, but a slightly different one, 3 years in stead of 5...)
so I need to focus a bit on that, besides that the flight prices aren't really attractive at the moment... 
should've listened to ferny and booked it last month....
oh well, will keep checking easyjet everyday.


----------



## duncanp

i'd like to come


----------



## lostprophet

duncanp said:


> i'd like to come



well if you ask nicely I'll put your name to the vote and if the OMC (Oxford Meetup Committee) agree then you are welcome ;-)


----------



## Alex_B

gela said:


> Hi Alex - how is it in Sweden? Would be nice to meet you in October in UK - *but even nicer to see you in Kiel in September* :blushing: .



OK, done that  
Maybe I should post the pictures I secretly took of you then 

... so now let us prepare for Oxford  (still not sure though if it will work out)


----------



## Lil Loui

Alex_B said:


> ... so now let us prepare for Oxford  (still not sure though if it will work out)



Well you can bet I'll be there!! "Welcome to Oxon-ford, I'm your tour-guide Louise and will be showing you the sights of the city."
hehehe


----------



## lostprophet

Lil Loui said:


> Well you can bet I'll be there!! "Welcome to Oxon-ford, I'm your tour-guide Louise and will be showing you the sights of the city."
> hehehe



just show us where the pubs are


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> just show us where the pubs are



I can show you that ...


----------



## RokyRoc

Hey, is this a private meetup or can anyone come?


----------



## ferny

Anyone can go.


----------



## RokyRoc

Kl whats the easiest way to get to Oxford from London?


----------



## ferny

http://www.traveline.org.uk/index.htm

http://www.nationalexpress.com/

Should help?


----------



## RokyRoc

Sweet thanks.  Do we know when and where yet?


----------



## tempra

Roky, most reliable way is on the bus, they run more often than a local bus. There are two companies that run, you have the Oxfor Tube which starts from near Victoria Tube station, and stops at Marble arch, Shepherds bush and Hillingdon station

http://www.oxfordtube.com/

And the Oxford Espress which starts at Victoria Coach station, then Marble Arch, Baker street and hillingdon

http://www.oxfordbus.co.uk/main.php?page_id=30

Both drop you at Gloucester Green bus station in the centre of Oxford.

The other option is the train, but the times are not as flexible as the buses.

As to when and where, it'll probably be in the morning and depending on who is coming from where the location could be at the bus station, the train station or somewhere in between - they are a five minute walk apart. 

We'll confirm exactly where as we get closer to the time.


----------



## Alex_B

Did I mention that I really want to go now


----------



## lostprophet

you lot can meet me in a pub down by the river


----------



## tempra

Alex_B said:


> Did I mention that I really want to go now




It's not lapland, and there ain't no lapdancers either, but you know where it is and you're more than welcome - anyways, you owe me a beer! 



			
				Lostprophet said:
			
		

> you lot can meet me in a pub down by the river



That narrows it down, I think there's only one in the city centre. We'll have a drink there - on Alex


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> It's not lapland, and there ain't no lapdancers either, but you know where it is and you're more than welcome - anyways, you owe me a beer!



I am sure we could organise some lap dancers or lapdancers 

I know about the beer .... and the pizza


----------



## lostprophet

By the way

Everyone is welcome, we don't care who you are, what you look like or how you smell as long as your prepared to buy us a drink or two


----------



## tempra

Alex_B said:


> .... and the pizza



There ya go, you had to ruin it and mention the pizza!


----------



## Becky

Uh oh, why did I think this was the weekend before the 19th?

Hmmm, I'm supposed to be hiking Snowdonia the weekend of the 19th, ah balls.... what to do... decisions decisions...


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> There ya go, you had to ruin it and mention the pizza!



Well, if this helps, it was probably more beer than pizza


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> Uh oh, why did I think this was the weekend before the 19th?



Maybe because I told you it would be the 19th? 

Still have to find out if this would be possible for me.


----------



## Becky

Yes I meant I thought it was the 12th October rather than the 19th, so had agreed on the hike thinking I was free.

Anyway sod it, think I'll come to Oxford, I can't much be arsed hiking anyway...


----------



## ferny

I thought it was next weekend too. My brain's frazzled.


----------



## tempra

Becky said:


> Yes I meant I thought it was the 12th October rather than the 19th, so had agreed on the hike thinking I was free.
> 
> Anyway sod it, think I'll come to Oxford, I can't much be arsed hiking anyway...




Yay!


----------



## Becky

Tony I was thinking of train... do you really recommend buses instead then?

Wont it be much slower by bus? Was checking train fares only seems to be 8 squid return to and from paddington which is very close for me to get home.

Hmmmm?


----------



## tempra

Becky said:


> Tony I was thinking of train... do you really recommend buses instead then?
> 
> Wont it be much slower by bus? Was checking train fares only seems to be 8 squid return to and from paddington which is very close for me to get home.
> 
> Hmmmm?



The train is great it's just that you are tied to a timetable - it's about half an hour quicker than the bus if you get the fast train - there are two, and one stops at every little village along the way and takes a couple of hours or more whereas the fast one stops at just Reading, Didcot and Oxford.

With the bus, you can catch it when you like - takes about an hour and a half - which is the reason for my recommendation, but at 8 quid, get the train!

I thought you lived south of the river somewhere or have you moved?


----------



## Becky

Ah I did but I moved so I'm north west now... I'll have a look at trains again tomorrow and see.

Any idea what time we'll all be meeting and splitting at?


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> Ah I did but I moved so I'm north west now... I'll have a look at trains again tomorrow and see.
> 
> Any idea what time we'll all be meeting and splitting at?



That would be interesting indeed. Important for decision making, in particular for those who might come from distant countries .


----------



## tempra

10am start seem feasible? and maybe a 6pm or later split?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Up to now I'm still coming, unless I wreck the car next weekend! 

Tony am I still OK to leave the Polo at your house?


----------



## lostprophet

oh FFS, who invited a bloody northerner?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Ey up mate! Ows tha doin?


----------



## lostprophet

PlasticSpanner said:


> Ey up mate! Ows tha doin?



please follow the Forum guidelines and only post in English like what I do init?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Watch a few episodes of "Last of the Summer Wine"!

Compo speaks the Queens English!


----------



## tempra

ey up lad, am alreet! aye, tha can park thi polo ut arrs un will get buzz down town.


----------



## Antarctican

Darn, so many fun people going, and I can't join in this time


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Antarctican said:


> Darn, so many fun people going, and I can't join in this time



Just buy a cheap ticket & pop over for the weekend!


----------



## tempra

Antarctican said:


> Darn, so many fun people going, and I can't join in this time




They might have the webcam back up and running by the time the meetup takes place http://www.bbc.co.uk/oxford/content/webcams/oxford_high_st_webcam.shtml

Call in sick and use some airmiles :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

tempra said:


> ey up lad, am alreet! aye, tha can park thi polo ut arrs un will get buzz down town.



:thumbup:  You'll know when I pull up outside! 

BTW I'll get a bus in t' town!

Favourite line from round here is...

"canst kicka baw genst waw n yed it til is bosted!" :er:


----------



## Antarctican

I've got the airmiles, I just haven't got the time (ie I can't get away that particular weekend). My loss!


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> :thumbup:  You'll know when I pull up outside!
> 
> BTW I'll get a bus in t' town!
> 
> Favourite line from round here is...
> 
> "canst kicka baw genst waw n yed it til is bosted!" :er:



proper northerners don't pronounce the t' it's merely insinuated


----------



## tempra

Antarctican said:


> I've got the airmiles, I just haven't got the time (ie I can't get away that particular weekend). My loss!




Don't worry Anty, you won't be missing much - it'll just be the usual inane jokes, dry wit, good laugh and cold beer that has become so commonplace at TPF meetups - I'm sure going to work beats that :thumbup:

So, as Anty can't make it, who's bringing the furry handcuffs?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

tempra said:


> proper northerners don't pronounce the t' it's merely insinuated



And how do I type an insinuated "t" ? :er:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

tempra said:


> Don't worry Anty, you won't be missing much - it'll just be the usual inane jokes, dry wit, good laugh and cold beer that has become so commonplace at TPF meetups - I'm sure going to work beats that :thumbup:
> 
> So, as Anty can't make it, who's bringing the furry handcuffs?



So do I need a camera?


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> So do I need a camera?



What would you need one of those for?


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> And how do I type an insinuated "t" ? :er:



you type it in your head - same way as you pronounce it - but make sure it's insinuated!


----------



## Becky

Nutters ... I'm having second thoughts...

Just kidding, will book today...


----------



## Alex_B

I am scared now!


----------



## Becky

Ugh, what the hell, now its 19 quid and a bus from didcot to oxford, very odd. Oh well, will book something or other...


----------



## Becky

Right then, Beckys booked, after a bit of drama and some yelling at First Great Western Trains on the phone.

Arrive at 10am, leave around 19:30pm... cheaper to get a slightly later one back rather than at 6... 15 squids.

I'll start lining my stomach now shall I?


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> Right then, Beckys booked, after a bit of drama and some *yelling at First Great Western Trains*on the phone.



I thought you are aware of the fact, that yelling at trains - no matter how first, great, or western they are - has usually little or no effect. Even less via the phone!

Trains are just really bad at verbal forms of communication.


----------



## Becky

I hope you can get the time off work to join us Alex, its been a while since I gave a fellow TPFer a kick up the arse.


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> I hope you can get the time off work to join us Alex, its been a while since I gave a fellow TPFer a kick up the arse.



:shock:

Behave! :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

Hmm, well...

Back of the car was two inches lower than standard when I started the event. That'll be part of the reason why I smacked the exhaust on the ground 17 times around Loch Ness alone... Nothing to do with flying over the hills at silly speeds or anything. So the exhaust needs repairing.

I have very little in the term of brakes. Will have to check to see if the pads need replacing or worse.

Funny noises from the rear of the car which could be bearings or becasue it's so low at the moment with the extra water/petrol/oil in the boot.

It's not got the power it had before and I'm hoping it's simple the exhaust valves closing up. The engine was running non-stop for 48 hours so they would have been glowing red almost the whole time. Engine cuts out when coming to a stop and starter motor sometimes needs smacking with a hammer a few tiems to get to engage. Again, hopefully down to getting so hot.

If I make it in th Herald I'll leave it nice and dirty and stickered up. Well, it's not that dirty really but the frount wheels are rather black.


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> Hmm, well...
> 
> Back of the car was two inches lower than standard when I started the event. That'll be part of the reason why I smacked the exhaust on the ground 17 times around Loch Ness alone... Nothing to do with flying over the hills at silly speeds or anything. So the exhaust needs repairing.
> 
> I have very little in the term of brakes. Will have to check to see if the pads need replacing or worse.
> 
> Funny noises from the rear of the car which could be bearings or becasue it's so low at the moment with the extra water/petrol/oil in the boot.
> 
> It's not got the power it had before and I'm hoping it's simple the exhaust valves closing up. The engine was running non-stop for 48 hours so they would have been glowing red almost the whole time. Engine cuts out when coming to a stop and starter motor sometimes needs smacking with a hammer a few tiems to get to engage. Again, hopefully down to getting so hot.
> 
> If I make it in th Herald I'll leave it nice and dirty and stickered up. Well, it's not that dirty really but the frount wheels are rather black.




Sounds like you have managed to return it to the same condition as when it rolled off the line in Coventry thirty odd years ago - there wasn't a triumph that hit the road without a hammer for the starter motor :mrgreen:


----------



## Becky

Painful.

Dude ever heard of a train!?


----------



## tempra

Just thought I'd mention, there is an exhibition at Oxford Castle by Yann Arthus-Bertrand which would be worth a visit - best of all it's free! http://www.wecommunic8.com/earthfromtheair/


----------



## duncanp

hmmm, i'd still like to come but i need confirmation from parents and work, but im being lazy atm


----------



## ferny

Say hello to Mr Scraped Exhaust...












Tapets are done so I've got plenty of power back. 
But I suspect I've got an iffy rear wheel bearing which means new half shafts. And I need a new set of rear flexible brakes pipes as they've been rubbing on the half shafts.


I could just take the Acclaim... But it has no radio.


----------



## tempra

take your ipod or get a retro version to fit in


----------



## PlasticSpanner

ferny said:


> Say hello to Mr Scraped Exhaust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could just take the Acclaim... But it has no radio.



Call that a scrape!!!  I should take a photo of the underside of the Polo someday! 

If I come down in the Polo I might download some MP3's to my phone for the journey down, or I could just go mad listening to the drone of the exhaust! :crazy:


----------



## ferny

Yes, but that was done on public roads and is about an inch lower than the chassis. 

The silencer is higher than the chassis.


----------



## Lil Loui

tempra said:


> Just thought I'd mention, there is an exhibition at Oxford Castle by Yann Arthus-Bertrand which would be worth a visit - best of all it's free! http://www.wecommunic8.com/earthfromtheair/


Yes and a giant size world map that you can walk on!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If I can get the Monday off and the weather is OK and I feel up to it I may deign to turn up.
The down side is I will have to drive there via Northampton. And that place is not my favourite rubbish dump. Bad things always happen to me there.


And just what is this Oxford place like?
Is it like Boston only with a slightly better University?


----------



## ferny

A lot like Northampton but bigger from my experience.


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> If I can get the Monday off and the weather is OK and I feel up to it I may deign to turn up.
> The down side is I will have to drive there via Northampton. And that place is not my favourite rubbish dump. Bad things always happen to me there.
> 
> 
> And just what is this Oxford place like?
> Is it like Boston only with a slightly better University?



it would be nice have you deigning, I suppose the main difference between Boston and Oxford is that sex with turnips is not the norm in Oxford - plus there's a hill.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

tempra said:


> sex with turnips is not the norm in Oxford



So the girls are more attractive? Or is it beetroot country?


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> So the girls are more attractive? Or is it beetroot country?




Beetroots leave you a bit red in the face - or so I'm told :blushing:

Most of our girls don't have moustaches if that helps :thumbup:


----------



## tempra

OK, starting to build the list of attendees now, and these are the names I have at the moment - it's helpful if you confirm or deny your attendance as the week goes on so we're not hanging around for someone who ain't coming.

*The list*

*Myself*
*Sandie (my mrs)*
*lostprophet*
*ferny*
*becky*
*lil lou*
*plasticspanner*
*alex b*
*duncanp*
nynfortoo
*gela*
rokyroc
_hertz_

I'll add to and subtract from the list through the week, bold ones are confirmed as far as I am aware - pity it's not today as the weather is lovely!

I have also invited some friends from college as well, so it could be a big meetup!


----------



## Ockie

tempra said:


> OK, starting to build the list of attendees now, and these are the names I have at the moment - it's helpful if you confirm or deny your attendance as the week goes on so we're not hanging around for someone who ain't coming.
> 
> *The list*
> Myself
> Sandie (my mrs)
> lostprophet
> ferny
> becky
> lil lou
> plasticspanner
> alex b
> rogan
> duncanp
> nynfortoo
> ockie
> gela
> rokyroc
> hertz



I'm afraid you'll have to scratch me from the list, I'm still looking out for a cheap flight as I was too late last month for the cheap ones... 
I'm hoping to find a cheap last-minute flight now...


----------



## tempra

No probs Ockie, I've taken you off - let me know if things change


----------



## ferny

I'll be there.


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> I'll be there.




You are now bold young man


----------



## Hertz van Rental

tempra said:


> ...so we're not hanging around for someone who ain't coming.



Hmph! I would have thought I would be worth the wait.
Or possibly worth my weight in beetroot.

If I can get the Monday off then I will be there.
If I can't then I won't.
Does that help?



(I should know by this Monday evening - so put me down as a possible maybe)


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> (I should know by this Monday evening - so put me down as a possible maybe)



heh - you are down as a possible maybe - thats why your name isn't in bold :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

And you shall be hearing from my solicitor, sir!
The contract clearly states that I always have top billing with my name in lights.
Make it so!


----------



## Rogan

i cant afford the train i have about £6 to my name

so unforunately i cant come cos i cant get there!


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> And you shall be hearing from my solicitor, sir!
> The contract clearly states that I always have top billing with my name in lights.
> Make it so!










That do?


----------



## tempra

Rogan said:


> i cant afford the train i have about £6 to my name
> 
> so unforunately i cant come cos i cant get there!



Sorry about that Rogan, we'll post some photos for you


----------



## Hertz van Rental

tempra said:


> That do?



They're supposed to flash on and off!

*@£^&% amateur


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> They're supposed to flash on and off!
> 
> *@£^&% amateur


----------



## Alex_B

This thread is getting scary!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You think I'm paying £100 for _that_?
I bet it was you who designed the Reliant Robin and tried to sell it as a car.


----------



## tempra

Thats just the bill - your name at the top in lights - flashing, exactly what you asked for!

I wondered where that old wheel in the garage was from - I'll throw that in as well


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Car is still in one peice even though we got beached on top of the remains of an old burned out car down a lane  so I'll be there on Saturday.

Tony PM me your house number & postcode for satnav plz!


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> Car is still in one peice even though we got beached on top of the remains of an old burned out car down a lane  so I'll be there on Saturday.
> 
> Tony PM me your house number & postcode for satnav plz!



Lovely stuff - PM sent, see you on Sunday!


----------



## ferny

Send me your house number too, please. And I've forgotten your postcode. :mrgreen:


And the Robin Reliant was a great little car. I still want one.


----------



## tempra

PM Sent - you're weird you are you know


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I can't get the Monday off, I'm afraid. No-one is willing to swap rest days.
So it looks like I won't make it.
I may still turn up if I feel up to it - and get organised enough to do all the things in advance that I normally do on a Sunday (sleeping, mostly) - but it will mean leaving early as I will have to be up 5am Monday for work.
Carry on without me - but I still have your mobile number so if I do come I can hunt you down....

...and explain the difference between lights flashing and the whole sign flashing.
It's a basic mistake that only a qualified electrician would make.
(I bet you can get Radio 2 on your shower).


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Better wash the car off then!  I suppose you don't want 20 kilos of fine Yorkshire mud & gravel do you!


----------



## ferny

I'm not washing mine!


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> ...and explain the difference between lights flashing and the whole sign flashing.
> It's a basic mistake that only a qualified electrician would make.
> (I bet you can get Radio 2 on your shower).



When the lights flash, it illuminates the board - they aren't flagged or anything you see - simple error of judgement on the spec, I can rectify it but it'll cost as it wasn't in the original plan 

If you do make it, give us a call - Oxford ain't that big but parking is a bugger unless you pay through the nose for it.


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> Better wash the car off then!  I suppose you don't want 20 kilos of fine Yorkshire mud & gravel do you!



The only fine thing to come out of yorkshire is the M62 :mrgreen:


----------



## nynfortoo

I'm only a 'maybe' at the moment sorry  can't give a clearer answer than that.

Life is still upside-down after my crash, and my arm is still in plaster after 8 weeks (another fortnight to go) and what must be a tonne of metal.

I'll see what I can do though! It'd be a damn shame if I missed the meet.


----------



## Becky

Ahahahaha you're a funny bunch...



Hertz van Rental said:


> You think I'm paying £100 for _that_?
> I bet it was you who designed the Reliant Robin and tried to sell it as a car.






			
				tempra said:
			
		

> The only fine thing to come out of yorkshire is the M62



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## tempra

nynfortoo said:


> I'm only a 'maybe' at the moment sorry  can't give a clearer answer than that.
> 
> Life is still upside-down after my crash, and my arm is still in plaster after 8 weeks (another fortnight to go) and what must be a tonne of metal.
> 
> I'll see what I can do though! It'd be a damn shame if I missed the meet.



Aye, see how you're feeling - if nothing else, we could use you as a tripod! :thumbup:


----------



## nynfortoo

tempra said:


> Aye, see how you're feeling - if nothing else, we could use you as a tripod! :thumbup:



Heh, there is that, indeed.

I can just about hold the camera to my face, so all isn't entirely lost, but I haven't had chance to do any real photography (amongst other hobbies) for 2 months now  it's killing me!

I'm not ruling anything out yet. I'll keep optimistic


----------



## ferny

Arm still in plaster, aye? Camera shake shouldn't be a problem for you then.


----------



## Alex_B

if you plane goes 9:50 on Monday morning from Stansted, then Oxford is really a bad place to start your journey 

I might give up on the plan of sleeping at all Sunday night


----------



## duncanp

its looking up for me going


----------



## duncanp

where would the actual meet up point be?


----------



## Alex_B

duncanp said:


> its looking up for me going



great! another one in bold then 

Hmm, time was 10-ish I seem to remember, but meet-up point? not decided yet, I would guess! But it is about time to decide for some place you can find easily. Maybe Eagle and Child? hmm, not too central though.


----------



## tempra

I figured we could meet up at the train station, as quite a few will be coming in with me from my house - so they shouldn't get lost, and two or three are coming in via train - plus it's on the edge of town, so would be a nice walk in plus we can get a cuppa if we have to wait


----------



## ferny

tempra said:


> I figured we could meet up at the train station, as quite a few will be coming in with me from my house - so they shouldn't get lost, and two or three are coming in via train - plus it's on the edge of town, so would be a nice walk in plus we can get a cuppa if we have to wait



We managed to split up into two groups at Euston once... :mrgreen:


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> We managed to split up into two groups at Euston once... :mrgreen:



Yeah, but at least we managed to stay together for three minutes before we split up :mrgreen:

Euston it ain't


----------



## PlasticSpanner

ferny said:


> I'm not washing mine!



You're just saying that so I'll turn up with a dirty car!


----------



## ferny

No. I'm sadly proud of the dirt it got. I even cleaned a patch to put on another sticker and deliberately left the rest dirty. I will wash it at the end of the month...


----------



## Lil Loui

ferny said:


> We managed to split up into two groups at Euston once... :mrgreen:





tempra said:


> Yeah, but at least we managed to stay together for three minutes before we split up :mrgreen:
> 
> Euston it ain't


Yeh, it'll be pretty hard to be split up at the station - it's quite small and only 1 entrance "as far as I know (disclaimer!)"


----------



## RokyRoc

Hey fellas, looks like I won't be able to make it.  It's a shame but oh well.


----------



## tempra

No worries Roky, thanks for letting us know

Brought the list forward to this page - any more?

*The list*

*Myself*
*Sandie (my mrs)*
*lostprophet*
*ferny*
*becky*
*lil lou*
*plasticspanner*
*alex b*
_nynfortoo_
*gela*
_hertz_


----------



## tempra

Lil Loui said:


> Yeh, it'll be pretty hard to be split up at the station - it's quite small and only 1 entrance "as far as I know (disclaimer!)"



You can run along the track and jump off the bridge!

Yeah, for those who are arriving from London / Reading when you get off the train, come over the bridge to the main station building and we'll be either in there or just outside depending on the weather or if we're late


----------



## PlasticSpanner

What Tony meant to say is we'll be in the cafe drinking coffee!!!

What time are we meeting at your house Tony?  & what time(ish) are we heading home?


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> What Tony meant to say is we'll be in the cafe drinking coffee!!!
> 
> What time are we meeting at your house Tony?  & what time(ish) are we heading home?



We should be leaving here around 9:30, but if people are going to get here early there might be some sausage butties and tea knocking about.

as for going home, Becky has a 7.30 train, but I doubt if Sandie will be about till 7.30 so it's up to you guys really - if I stay in town then she can lead you back to your cars although it's not difficult to get to.


----------



## ferny

But who will get you home when you're pissed?


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> But who will get you home when you're pissed?




Autopilot kicks in after 4 pints


----------



## duncanp

im sorry, but this has all fallen through last minute, as im working tomorrow i got a lot of assessment work i need to do over the weekend 


this has really annoyed me and i wanted to come so much..

i spose see you next time


----------



## tempra

duncanp said:


> im sorry, but this has all fallen through last minute, as im working tomorrow i got a lot of assessment work i need to do over the weekend
> 
> 
> this has really annoyed me and i wanted to come so much..
> 
> i spose see you next time



Sorry to hear that Duncan - next time mate!


----------



## tempra

LP - Are you going to jump on the same train as Becky?


----------



## nynfortoo

This is looking unlikely now. While worrying about finances, travel and my arm, I've just been snipered by a cold. I just know that by tomorrow, my head's going to be swimming; I can't take photos (I tried yesterday), I won't be able to handle the noise of pubs, or the light of the outdoors  not a whole lot of good, really  gutted!

And I guess I wouldn't really want to spread this thing around you folk, either!

So, I'll have to see how I am later on today, but things are on a downward spiral now. Have fun though, chaps, and make sure you upload loads of snaps and tell us what you get up to :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet

tempra said:


> LP - Are you going to jump on the same train as Becky?



Not sure if I'd risk jumping on a train but I'd probably walk onto one. Not knowing what time the buses and trains are yet and not know what train Becky is catching, I dont know :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Went out to check the car over this afternoon & found a knackered track rod end on the steering rack!

£8 and 30 mins later & it's all fixed, even tracked it up with a laser level & bit of wood!  These rally cars are high tech you know!


----------



## ferny

I might have to go in the Acclaim now. On the way to and from work the car started doing some rather nasty knocking when I put the clutch in and coasted. It'll be a UJ in either the propshaft or halfshafts. I might get up at 6am to check over loose bolts.

Its won't be an £8 fix! :mrgreen:


----------



## tempra

If it makes it any easier on you, my car refused to start twice today - had to wiggle a wire under the bonnet.

Might just scrap it and buy a mercedes - all this wiggling is not leaving me giggling!


----------



## tempra

Oh, and 'The Eagle Has Landed' and is on his way around the M25...


----------



## PlasticSpanner

ferny said:


> I might have to go in the Acclaim now. On the way to and from work the car started doing some rather nasty knocking when I put the clutch in and coasted. It'll be a UJ in either the propshaft or halfshafts. I might get up at 6am to check over loose bolts.
> 
> Its won't be an £8 fix! :mrgreen:



Damn now that's a shame.  I was kinda looking forward to seeing the herald and Vicky wanted me to get some shots of it. It's her dream car & I have to buy her one if I ever buy myself a Spitfire!

Simple answer is don't put the clutch in and keep it on the throttle all the way!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet

Right well there are no trains running between Didcot and Oxford so I have to get off the train at Didcot, well lets be honest here, what chance have I got of getting on the bus to Oxford once i see the majestic beauty of those cooling towers?


----------



## tempra

lostprophet said:


> Right well there are no trains running between Didcot and Oxford so I have to get off the train at Didcot, well lets be honest here, what chance have I got of getting on the bus to Oxford once i see the majestic beauty of those cooling towers?




Becky's train is due in at 10:00am so I expect she'll be on the bus as well - when you get off the train, shield your eyes! Can't wait till they build the incinerator next to it


----------



## tempra

Well, Alex has arrived safe and well and is mixing his drinks already!


----------



## Antarctican

tempra said:


> Well, Alex has arrived safe and well and is mixing his drinks already!


:redwine:

Have fun at the meet-up everyone!


----------



## Ockie

and don't forget the TPF salute group shot!


----------



## ferny

PlasticSpanner said:


> Damn now that's a shame.  I was kinda looking forward to seeing the herald and Vicky wanted me to get some shots of it. It's her dream car & I have to buy her one if I ever buy myself a Spitfire!
> 
> Simple answer is don't put the clutch in and keep it on the throttle all the way!!!!:thumbup:



That may have been what made it worse on the way home... :mrgreen:

Be warned, it's not in the prettiest of states right now. I went to take the rubber bumper off to make it look smoother and found loads of rust there. I'll buy a new front valance when funds allow (only £35 for a fibreglass one). It's generally in a very used condition all-round. :mrgreen:


----------



## tempra

The Fern has arrived


----------



## Ockie

how did it go?!


----------



## tempra

very well - just got in, LP and Becky should be home or nearly home by now, Plasticspanner is on the road so should be in by midnight, gela is on her way home and Louise, Alex and Ferny are making a night of it and are still in town - I'll have a look and see if there are any easy edits to post


----------



## Ockie

cool! I think I should be glad I didn't manage getting a ticket as I've been more less in bed all weekend sick...


----------



## ferny

Thought I'd say I got home fine. The 2A was at the stop more of less when I got there (I left Louise and Alex in the pub) and other than running out of petrol on the A418 it all went fine. I have 5lt in a can in the boot as I expected to run out.


----------



## tempra

Glad you got home safe Mr Fern, I'll sort some pics out tonight - work today, don't feel like it


----------



## ferny

Didn't want to gently tap (  ) on your door or txt you when I got to the car in case I disturbed you - it would have been just before midnight - so made my sweet way.

Going through my snaps now. Only resizing and uploading. I might try and go arty with one or two at some point.


----------



## Alex_B

*HEADACHE*

... my plan to sleep at Stansted airport failed utterly ... so I am without sleep for almost 34 hours now :-/

Great weekend though, just arrived back


----------



## tempra

Was great to see you Alex! Why no sleep at Stansted?


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> Didn't want to gently tap (  ) on your door or txt you when I got to the car in case I disturbed you - it would have been just before midnight - so made my sweet way.
> 
> Going through my snaps now. Only resizing and uploading. I might try and go arty with one or two at some point.




I was in bed by 11 - I did start looking at my pics, but my eyes cut out :meh:

I did peek out of the window when I woke up to see if you had found your way back.


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> Was great to see you Alex! Why no sleep at Stansted?



not enough time to really set up a comfy camp ... too noisy, and I got hungry 

At least I had no cows on the motorway in Germany this time


----------



## Lil Loui

Glad to hear everyone got back home alright.
Had a blast at the last pub and left at 12:30 (as had to work this morn).
Am looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## ferny

Me too. Just need someone to remember what the thread is meant to be called so it can be started. I can't for the life of me remember...

Roight, I'm gonna eat this soup and decide how I feel. Not at my best right now yet I planned to go to a pub in Potters Bar. They don't do Guinness Red though.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

ferny said:


> Me too. Just need someone to remember what the thread is meant to be called so it can be started. I can't for the life of me remember...



It was you that thought of the name!!!


----------



## ferny

I was there?!?!?!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Only in body!  Your spirit was in Guinness Land!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Finally got everything sorted so I should be getting to Oxford Street in about an hour.
Which pub are you in?


----------



## Alex_B

I remember it was Ferny who suggested the name.

Got no idea what the name was though.

Maybe I'll ask my hamster ...


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> Finally got everything sorted so I should be getting to Oxford Street in about an hour.
> Which pub are you in?




The Lacemakers arms, just off piccadilly - you can't miss us, we're the ones in Manchester


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Right ho! I'll go to the Porcupine, then.
My newspaper will be wearing a red carnation.


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> Me too. Just need someone to remember what the thread is meant to be called so it can be started. I can't for the life of me remember...
> 
> Roight, I'm gonna eat this soup and decide how I feel. Not at my best right now yet I planned to go to a pub in Potters Bar. They don't do Guinness Red though.




I've set one up in the Generals Gallery


----------



## tempra

Hertz van Rental said:


> Right ho! I'll go to the Porcupine, then.
> My newspaper will be wearing a red carnation.



Careful in there - the place is full of pricks!

What colour will your red carnation be - so we know what to look out for?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I can make it a tin of Carnation if you prefer.


----------



## Lil Loui

ferny said:


> Me too. Just need someone to remember what the thread is meant to be called so it can be started. I can't for the life of me remember...


Was it: Bacon... Blonde... German efficiency (sorry Alex)... built with hands and wooden shovels... castle from 1071... 
Just a few to jog your memory.


----------



## Lil Loui

Meanwhile, do we have a link to the photos??


----------



## ferny

Lil Loui said:


> Was it: Bacon... Blonde... German efficiency (sorry Alex)... built with hands and wooden shovels... castle from 1071...
> Just a few to jog your memory.



Don't forget opening donkeys with goats.





Lil Loui said:


> Meanwhile, do we have a link to the photos??



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=142220


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

Damn, I wish I knew about this place earlier, I recently went on a 'photograph a stranger' trip around Oxford.

Photographs of the people of Oxford » Rhys Wheatley Photography


----------

